# Radio magically disappears and stops working.....?



## flooritnfly (Sep 21, 2011)

Literally every single day my "3G" or "4GLTE" symbol disappears and thus lose my data connection. The bars will remain, even with 3 or 4 bars (full signal), but the symbol is gone. I do not have the SLIGHTEST CLUE why it does this, I have tried different roms and different radio combinations and it still does it. It could be gone for 1 minute, 8 minutes, or like today THIRTY (30) minutes at one point! I use my phone for work AND *HAVE TO HAVE* a reliable connection. I literally sat on my tushy for 30 minutes trying to get my 3G or 4GLTE symbol back and it took restoring a different ROM for it to come back. Later in the day I restored back to the ROM I was on and the 3G was there with no problem.

I do not understand this _for the Godforsaken life of me_ and am about ready to hurl my Thunderbolt at a train.

Help. Please.


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

Sim card is toast


----------



## flooritnfly (Sep 21, 2011)

Huh? How? wtf did i do?


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

yakitori said:


> Sim card is toast


^ this or, battery cover is not on tight enough but I would still go with SIM card


----------



## flooritnfly (Sep 21, 2011)

Soooooo what do i do


----------



## akstyle450 (Aug 6, 2011)

probably request for a new sim card. dunno how that works


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

flooritnfly said:


> Soooooo what do i do


You mite have to unroot but Verizon will change out your sim card for free.


----------



## flooritnfly (Sep 21, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> You mite have to unroot but Verizon will change out your sim card for free.


So just unroot and go into Verizon and say what exactly? What I said in the OP?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

flooritnfly said:


> So just unroot and go into Verizon and say what exactly? What I said in the OP?


Yep. Sim cards go bad all the time. Depending on the store and Rep you mite not even have to unroot but better safe than sorry


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah it's nothing you did they just go bad for whatever reason


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Actually I would call customer service first just to make sure there's no work being done in your area and then proceed


----------



## willbur73 (Oct 17, 2011)

flooritnfly said:


> Literally every single day my "3G" or "4GLTE" symbol disappears and thus lose my data connection. The bars will remain, even with 3 or 4 bars (full signal), but the symbol is gone. I do not have the SLIGHTEST CLUE why it does this, I have tried different roms and different radio combinations and it still does it. It could be gone for 1 minute, 8 minutes, or like today THIRTY (30) minutes at one point! I use my phone for work AND *HAVE TO HAVE* a reliable connection. I literally sat on my tushy for 30 minutes trying to get my 3G or 4GLTE symbol back and it took restoring a different ROM for it to come back. Later in the day I restored back to the ROM I was on and the 3G was there with no problem.
> 
> I do not understand this _for the Godforsaken life of me_ and am about ready to hurl my Thunderbolt at a train.
> 
> Help. Please.


This is a common issue with all of the Verizon 4G phones. The Charge and Bionic have the same problem. With the TBolt, reflashing your MR2 radio is supposed to help as far as I understand it. I have the Bionic, and have been told to "wait for the upcoming OTA" lol. Stupid.

SO call verizon and complain.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I've actually had the very same issue but it's only started as of recently and it's only been when I'm at home. After two weeks of arguing with VZW I finally got them to admit that something was wrong in my area & that they've been working on it. They made me jump through the normal hoops of resetting the phone, pulling the SIM, and all the other nonsense they try to prove it's the phone & not them. I finally convinced them when I told them it works fine *everywhere* else just not at home so I wasn't going to get a new SIM, I wasn't going to send it in, I wasn't going to do all that BS so they could send me another phone and I could have the same issue. My advice would be to pay attention to where & when it's happening. Perhaps you can narrow it down to a particular area of flaky service or it just may actually be the SIM card or in need of a re-flashed radio(s).


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

flooritnfly said:


> So just unroot and go into Verizon and say what exactly? What I said in the OP?


Don't unroot just take your sim to an official store, ask them for a replacement. SIM card replacement is free.
Try it before you go unrooting and waste a bunch of time.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

flooritnfly said:


> Huh? How? wtf did i do?


You didn't do anything. Sim cards have been getting burned out because they weren't able to handle the lte speeds being put out and older radios didn't have a throttle on them to protect the sim card. Overall they've revised the sim cards a few times to handle the speeds, just at the beginning was a kink that needed worked out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Grand Prix said:


> You didn't do anything. Sim cards have been getting burned out because they weren't able to handle the lte speeds being put out and older radios didn't have a throttle on them to protect the sim card. Overall they've revised the sim cards a few times to handle the speeds, just at the beginning was a kink that needed worked out.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Really? Where can I find more information? I'm interested.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> Don't unroot just take your sim to an official store, ask them for a replacement. SIM card replacement is free.
> Try it before you go unrooting and waste a bunch of time.


Not saying to not to this cuz I agree but I did try this and they said they needed the phone to run tests and they need to activate the new one so....


----------



## flooritnfly (Sep 21, 2011)

So if I pull my SIM card and take it to Verizon and ask for a replacement then they'll give me one for free, just like that??


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

flooritnfly said:


> So if I pull my SIM card and take it to Verizon and ask for a replacement then they'll give me one for free, just like that??


Well yes the sim card itself is free replacement. No big deal but they told me I needed my phone with the sim card so they could test the old sim card and activate the new one. The reason I didn't bring my phone was because I'm rooted and was afraid if they found out they wouldn't replace it. Now that being said other people said they just took the sim card in and they replaced it no questions asked. So Im not sure who's lying. Probly the reps. I guess it just depends on the store and the reps.


----------



## flooritnfly (Sep 21, 2011)

Hmm... interesting.

Are the current SIM cards out there now better than the ones that debuted with the THunderbolt back on 3/17?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

flooritnfly said:


> Hmm... interesting.
> 
> Are the current SIM cards out there now better than the ones that debuted with the THunderbolt back on 3/17?


That I don't know bit I guess just gibe it a shot. If they ask why you don't have the phone say you're replacing your sisters screen cuz she was pissed that she was getting no 4g and tossed it on the table.


----------

